# Überstandshöhe zu hoch?



## fuschnick (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo, sind auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Tourenfully für Frauen. Sind auf das Canyon Nerve XC W gestoßen und haben den Rahmenrechner nach passender Größe abgefragt.

Bei einer Körpergröße von 1,62m und 74cm Schrittlänge kam Größe S heraus. Uns ist nun aber aufgefallen dass die Überstandshöhe bei 79cm liegt. Jetzt sind wir der Meinung dass dies zu hoch ist.

Ist es richtig dass die Überstandshöhe auf jeden Fall kleiner der Schrittlänge sein muss? 

Sind über alle Erfahrungen und Ratschläge sehr dankbar..


----------



## Luzifer83 (1. Juli 2012)

Guten morgen ...

Zur theoretischen Überstandshöhe kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen. Sorry.
Aber ich hatte das gleiche Prblem mit der Rahmenhöhe. Habe auch das Nerve XC in S und bei einer Größe von 167 und SL 77cm kann ich vorm Sattel bequem ohne Schuhe stehen, passen etwa 3-4 Querfinger dazwischen. Ich stoße im Schritt etwa auf halben Weg zum Vorbau am Oberrohr an. Es fällt halt doch recht ab nach hinten.
Im Wald hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme, die zwei steileren Stellen, die ich (noch) nicht fahren kann bin ich allerdings auch nach hinten abgestiegen, das ging sogar mit Sattel in bequemer Fahrhöhe ganz gut. (Bin auch erst noch am lernen.)

Liebe Grüße, L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (1. Juli 2012)

Danke Luzifer. Also kommst du auch noch mit einer kürzern SL als 79 an den Boden. Frage mich also wie die Überstandshöhe gemessen wird.

Kann sonst noch jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## schloe (2. Juli 2012)

Hi,
ich weiß, LO, aber ich habe genau die gleichen Maße und hab auch lange gesucht, dewegen hier mal die Ergebnisse
Mir war das Canyon übrigens zu hoch, mit Giant (Reign) und Specialized (Stumpi) gings dann gut, weil die so ein abgesenktes Oberrohr haben. Hab mich dann letztendlich doch für das Giant Reign entschieden, weil es mehr Richtung Enduro geht und hab es nicht bereut, das steckt einiges weg.
So, bin dann mal wider weg


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2012)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Frage mich also wie die Überstandshöhe gemessen wird.



http://de-rec-fahrrad.de/technik/rahmenmasse/start
"Überstandshöhe: höchster Punkt des Oberrohrs an der Stelle, an der man üblicherweise steht, wenn man über das Rad steigt, also ca 1/2 bis 2/3 von AC [Oberrohrlänge]"

fragt sich nur, wo der jeweilige Hersteller dann genau meint, "wo man üblicherweise steht, wenn man über das Rad steigt" 
Aber wenn das Canyon so ein arg abfallendes Oberrohr hat, dann erklärt das zumindest, warum die Empfindung so sehr mit dem Maß differiert. Wenn man sich halt näher zum Sattel hin stellt, dann passt's, wenn man näher Richtung Lenker stehen können will schon nicht mehr.


----------

